# Hallo alle zusammen



## rudi wool (15 Mai 2007)

Ich bin rudi wool und freue mich auf
dieses forum und werde versuchen schöne beiträge zusammenzustellen.


----------



## Muli (15 Mai 2007)

Hallo Rudi, wie ich gesehen habe warst du ja schon recht fleissig und so haben wir es gern.

Tob dich ruhig aus und ich wünsche dir viel Spaß an Board!


----------

